# Diseño Enlace Inalámbrico FSO



## Christian Cuenca (May 17, 2007)

Que tal compañeros (as), necesito ayuda por favor para aclarar una duda respecto al diseño de un enlace inalámbrico óptico utilizando tecnología de infrarojo.

Estoy realizando los cálculos para realizar un análisis de las pérdidas en el medio (el aire), pero necesito saber si las fórmulas de pérdidas para radio frecuencia puedo aplicarlas también para esta tecnología, donde el haz es más directivo y las distancias de los enlaces no superan 1 km.

Si alguien conoce como puedo tratar este tema de las comunicaciones inalámbricas utilizando FSO Free Space Optics.... porfa acoliten....


----------



## Fer84 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola christian, he visto tu pregunta, y yo tambien estoy interesado en esa tecnologia, y si no te importa, y has conseguido algo de información, te pediria que porfavor la compartieras conmigo, y asi podriamos colaborar en cuanto a la investigacion de ello.

gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------

